# Feeding p's algae wafers...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I read on here somewhere that the algae wafers you feed your plecos,piranhas also like them as well.I was just wondering if anyone has tried this and if they are healthy food for p's?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I toss them in every once in a while and they get gobbled up... and yes it is always good to include some veggie matter in a P's diet


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think it would hurt. Welcome to the site icepick!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

It doesn't hurt. When I feed my huge pleco algae wafers, sometimes my piranhas take one from him and eats them for themselves.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed my Pleco the wafers but I have never seen any of my Ps eat them. They don't even go and check them out when I put them in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In the wild, Ps usually feed off anything in their habitat including waste and algea. My Ps also eat waffles here and there. They dont usually bite into it like regular food, but play with it and flip it around until it gets soft enough to bite into.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the replies...I think I'll toss a couple in and see what happens.If nothing else,my pleco will be pleased.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

my ps eat them


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine eat them like candy. I love hearing the big crunch when they crack down on them.

-Kevin-


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

luva40 said:


> I love hearing the big crunch when they crack down on them.


 I love that same sound when my reds bite down on feeders















My reds refuse to swallow the algae wafers I toss in for my pleco's: they 'sniff' at it, and go back to their usual business...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Mine eat them like candy. I love hearing the big crunch when they crack down on them.
> 
> -Kevin-


 Yeah i thought i was just hearing thinds... but i can hear that too


----------



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

ya i havent had my p's long ( little over a year) but ive noticed that when i toss in some alge waffers to my pleco both of my rbp's go and eat them so i have to put in some more. i was kinda wondering also if it was good for them and im glad someone els already asked, thnx :biggrin:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> It doesn't hurt. When I feed my huge pleco algae wafers, sometimes my piranhas take one from him and eats them for themselves.


 I thought algae wafers are what you are suppose to feed to plecos atleast once a week? Just a thought.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i say do it if they eat it ..good nutrients(sp?) and good to change up there diet..


----------

